# black with blue tints



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

There was a fish at Petco tonight that looked black but on closer inspection there were some spots that were ever so slightly blue. He was a double tail and the tail was small. 

Is this also called "orchid"?

I might get him tomorrow. Or at least a photo.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Like this? That would be a nice find.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

yes but a little less blue. it was a new shipment so his true colors were not showing i'm sure. will get a pic if he's still there.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

He'll be very pretty once he's in warm, clean water..... Got room for another fish?


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

Petco has been getting some _very_ nice bettas in. I got a DTHM there that looks velvety black until light hits, then irridescent blue. If the one you saw is from that line, he will be beautiful when you give him a little TLC


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> He'll be very pretty once he's in warm, clean water..... Got room for another fish?


I actually am ready for 3 more!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

TeteRouge said:


> Petco has been getting some _very_ nice bettas in. I got a DTHM there that looks velvety black until light hits, then irridescent blue. If the one you saw is from that line, he will be beautiful when you give him a little TLC


They really have! I saw some just like the one in your avatar as well.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Three more? And here I was worried that I was fueling your betta addiction. (Because we're ALL addicted to bettas, aren't we? LOL)


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

I decided to get him because not only was he unique but he has an sore on his gill! Is he an orchid? Also any tips for the sore? I have him in stress coat and plan to do 100% water changes.

The first 2 where he is facing left are his "good" side the rest are various close-ups and angles of his sore. It looks like a red pimple.:


----------



## kelikani (Nov 19, 2012)

Wow, what a find! I bet he'll be really gorgeous once he settles in. Be sure to update us with pictures in a few weeks!


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks! I will be adding some photos of him to my albums in future.

Does a fish have to be a crowntail in order to be called a black orchid?


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Black orchid is just a color classification. It can be any tail type. If I recall correctly, the IBC doesn't recognize it - but I think it's pretty, anyway. 

As for the pimple, it could be lymphocystis. If it is, it's usually a self-limiting problem, meaning a healthy fish's immune system should take care of the issue. (You know the drill: warm, clean water and good nutrition. LOL)

Here's a link to a good article, and some information that's in it, regarding Lymphocystis:

*Lymphocystis Disease in Fish * http://edis.ifas.ufl.edu/fa181

"_Lymphocystis is spread by fish-to-fish contact or contact with infected tissues.....

Currently, there is no good treatment that will speed up recovery from this disease. Most often, the disease must run its course in an affected fish. Fortunately most cases of lymphocystis in warmwater fish will resolve on their own after a few weeks, as long as husbandry is good (good water quality/chemistry, good nutrition, correct population densities, optimal social groups) and as long as other stressors have been eliminated....

As with other diseases, making sure water quality and husbandry practices as a whole are optimal, being careful with handling, avoiding overcrowding, and reducing or eliminating unnecessary stressors (including parasites) that may result in physical trauma will all help reduce the potential for infection and spread....._


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Thanks LBF!

Right now I am a little worried, he is alternately racing around the QT tank and then freezing in place, not even his pecs are moving. He's not clamped but acting like he's in a trance.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, you know how to acclimate.... So maybe he's just slightly freaked out that his world suddenly got larger than a tiny plastic cup?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

So I named him Magnum PI and got him some Maracyn Two and it seems to have cured him! He is acting normally and his "pimple" is gone! Here are some "after" photos, the last one is his "good" side :lol::


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Very pretty! He looks great! Glad you got him all 'fixed up!'


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

LittleBlueFishlets said:


> Very pretty! He looks great! Glad you got him all 'fixed up!'


I am pretty happy with the results, thanks. He is my first sick rescue that lived. Now it's time for his permanent home, gotta get him out of the QT tank.


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Very nice fish!


----------



## Mar (Apr 9, 2013)

*What type of fish is this?*

nice rescue!!


----------

